# post pictures of Cool and Unique Packaging you've seen or used



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Everyone! I thought it would be cool to share either your packaging that you send out with your items or share other peoples' packaging that you thought was just simply amazing. I did a search here on the forum to see if anyone started something like this, but I didn't see anything that displayed any images of packaging, just links to resources or information about what they included. So, here's some pics of what we currently send out with our items. The box pics are for our shirts and bigger items while the bag pics are used for smaller things. Just click on them to enlarge them.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Cool and Unique Packaging*

Cool packages! Where did you get them printed?


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Cool and Unique Packaging*

Hey Alex, pm me and i'll give you the info. I'd like this post just to have pics of packaging.

Thanks man!


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Cool and Unique Packaging*

Hello anyone out there? I'm sure there's another company besides us that delivers some kind of custom packaging with their products? Or, I'm sure some of you have received cool packaging from another company???


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Cool and Unique Packaging*



bastardnfriends said:


> Hello anyone out there? I'm sure there's another company besides us that delivers some kind of custom packaging with their products? Or, I'm sure some of you have received cool packaging from another company???


Ok, I'll contribute  There's a few other threads under the packaging tag that have some photos uploaded from different places. I guess it would be helpful to have one thread to reference

3 places that come to mind to me that have cool shipping envelopes are oddica, designbyhumans and johnny cupcakes.

PS. You can find a few sources for custom packages under the custom packaging tag or start a new thread with your question 

Pictures attached below:


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Cool and Unique Packaging*

Hey, Bastard, I do like the packaging alot, I want a bag,, I want one now,,, lol
I think who ever did them for you , did a great job, I was thinking of screening some for my shop, but, I have used, Poly bags, in the future and not sure what inks stick to them, anybody have a idea,, please let me know, thanks
Great job, Bastard,,
 Sandy Jo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Cool and Unique Packaging*



> in the future and not sure what inks stick to them, anybody have a idea,, please let me know, thanks


If you start a new topic in the screen printing section of the forum, it's possible you may get some good responses from the other screen printing members (who may not read this thread in the relabeling area).


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Cool and Unique Packaging*



sjidohair said:


> Hey, Bastard, I do like the packaging alot, I want a bag,, I want one now,,, lol
> I think who ever did them for you , did a great job, I was thinking of screening some for my shop, but, I have used, Poly bags, in the future and not sure what inks stick to them, anybody have a idea,, please let me know, thanks
> Great job, Bastard,,
> Sandy Jo


Vinyl inks will work great for polybags.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Cool and Unique Packaging*



bastardnfriends said:


> Hello anyone out there? I'm sure there's another company besides us that delivers some kind of custom packaging with their products?


Hi BnF,

Great branding on your packaging, very nice!!! Well, there is one other I remember seeing posted, so I guess it made an impression, lol, I remember it! Here's a link, but I am not responsible for the content, lol, you'll see why I say that!  
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/t44219.html#post262650

Best wishes with your venture! -Kelly


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Cool and Unique Packaging*



Girlzndollz said:


> Hi BnF,
> 
> Great branding on your packaging, very nice!!! Well, there is one other I remember seeing posted, so I guess it made an impression, lol, I remember it! Here's a link, but I am not responsible for the content, lol, you'll see why I say that!
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/t44219.html#post262650
> ...


Hey Kelly! L M A O! LOL! That packaging is hilarious! Thanks for sending over the link! See that's what I Like...It's different and unique!

Everyone else, please keep the package info. coming! We also love the packaging pics that Rodney put up with Oddica, Johnny Cupcakes etc... They have great packaging designs!


----------



## utemtu (Mar 3, 2008)

These are custom bags that we ship our shirts in.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

utemtu said:


> These are custom bags that we ship our shirts in.


Nice bags. I like your sense of humor


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are cool, Jono! Loved the instructions/terms on the back! Do you get any feedback from the customer on that?


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

utemtu.... do you print those yourself or have a place do it....

i think uline prints...but i think they just sub it out......hmmmm.....

b


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Jono, since you're putting fake warnings on the bag, you might as well put a real one, about keeping it away from kids under 3 years old. I don't know about Australia, but in the States I think it's a legal requirement that every plastic bag have that warning printed on it.


----------



## utemtu (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback on the bags everyone!

We got them printed in China, so you can custom design them however you like. 

Alibaba.com is where we found our supplier, however there are quite a few of them out there.

Cheers


----------



## S14Shirt (Nov 10, 2008)

BnF,

This is exactly what I was looking for! u got pm.


----------



## guysmalley (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi, very well done & thought out. What do you figure the approx cost per item for packaging? do you factor that cost into the shirt price or do you figure some of the cost is advertising benefit?
When ordering your packaging what quantities did you do.
Thank you for your info. Have a great year!


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Theres some pretty good packaging here, does anyone know how i could go abouts doing the same to our brand? any ideas would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## PavoneoLifestyle (Jan 11, 2009)

These are all cool packaging very unique.


----------



## snake_pliskin (Nov 9, 2008)

you can get great inspiration here, TheDieline.com: The #1 Package Design Website, World's Best Packaging


----------

